# leo morph?



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

can anyone tell me what morph this is, i know when i got it two years ago i remember the enigma but cant remember anything else. any help would be great....


----------



## MambaReptiles (May 6, 2015)

Hello,

In my eyes that would be a patternless Blizzard you got there,I had a similar one couples years back. Have a look online just search blizzard leopard gecko on google images.

Let me know if you find out exactly.


----------

